# ISO of downriver captains seat



## flagstaff1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi,
I have two of them. Located in Flagstaff.


----------



## RyanOBrian (Aug 16, 2016)

I've got a 19.5 in... I'm possibly looking to trade it for a 17.5 if anyone has one


----------



## Drifter280 (Jan 27, 2017)

flagstaff1 said:


> Hi,
> I have two of them. Located in Flagstaff.


Thanks for responding. Looking for 20.5 inches if you have it


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I have a DRE seat base. It used to support a tractor seat or similar. Ditched it to sit on the dry box years ago and never looked back.

IT want tubes under it that are spaced 21.5" on center, and the lateral dimension is 14"o.c. The bars that the seat would bolt two are 8.25" out to out. Can hold 6" of cooler height above tops of tubes.


----------



## flagstaff1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Mine are 19” wide OD and 22” OD front to back.


----------



## flagstaff1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Here are measurements from an old post from earlier this summer:
Both chairs are 22 1/4 front to back (outside) and 18 1/2 (inside). Both are 19” wide. 
Chair #1 is roughly 7 1/2” at top of seat bar(where you sit) , the other is taller at 8 3/4.


----------



## Drifter280 (Jan 27, 2017)

I think that’s a match. What would you want for one or both?


----------



## Drifter280 (Jan 27, 2017)

Dave Frank said:


> I have a DRE seat base. It used to support a tractor seat or similar. Ditched it to sit on the dry box years ago and never looked back.
> 
> IT want tubes under it that are spaced 21.5" on center, and the lateral dimension is 14"o.c. The bars that the seat would bolt two are 8.25" out to out. Can hold 6" of cooler height above tops of tubes.


Thanks. What would you want for it?


----------



## flagstaff1 (Jan 7, 2015)

I’d like $150 each with fittings and collars included.


----------

